# New Survivorman Show! "Survivorman Ten Days" on Science Channel



## Diablo_2 (Sep 9, 2012)

New Survivorman Show! "Survivorman Ten Days" on Science Channel

Tonight (9/18) (9p to 11p est) was a two part episode "Norwegian Mountain Survival"

If you liked Les Stroud's original series then check this one out. He now has to last ten days rather than the usual seven.

::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Awesome... One of my favorite survivalists! Along with Mel Tappan.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I was watching this earlier, was a great episode. I just assembled a survival cane you can use to set a camp with, I'm going to start a thread about it. Les inspired maybe a little Jonjayrambo11111 too.


----------

